# Kedem grape juice. Anyone ever tried it to make wine?



## RotGut76 (Feb 20, 2014)

I found this stuff at the super market on sale 1/2 off. Anyone ever use it?

Here's the white:









And the Concord:





Both have basically the same ingredients.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 20, 2014)

That winery is just down the road from us, it has historically produced garbage wine...unless they've changed something in the past few years, I wouldn't be able to choke down that swill......that dais...if you think the juice tastes good, give it a try.


----------



## RotGut76 (Oct 16, 2014)

I just thought I would update this thread. I did make a 3 gallon batch of the white stuff. My recipe wasn't too complicated. I just added white sugar to up the SG to about 1.050 fermented it dry then back-sweetened to taste. Not sure what the gravity was after back-sweetening...oops. 

It actually came out really good. A LOT of concord grape flavour. Not too bad. I think it came out better than the wine Kedem sells commercially. 

I'm looking forward to trying the "red". Maybe add a little oak to that one.


----------

